# Possible 09G Transmission Slip between 3-4



## Megan947 (Mar 3, 2015)

I have a 2006 Beetle vert 09G with only 28k miles. It does this weird thing between 3rd and 4th where the RPMs go up and down twice before shifting. I think it's slipping although there is no jerking... all gears shift smoothly. I just had the valve body replaced (for a seperate issue) and was hoping that would take care of this problem, but it didn't. It was doing it before I replaced the vb, in fact it's been doing it since I've owned the car, about a year. There was no issues with the fluid when the vb was replaced. It was in normal condition.

There is also a very faint metallic vibration while in 3rd and 4th gear after I first take off in the morning which makes me think it's related. I can only hear it if the radio and heat are off and it goes away after only about a minute once the car is just a little warm. 

I'm not sure I would have even noticed these 2 things had I not had the vb replaced and was focused on how the transmission was acting. They're very subtle and I'm not sure if anything is even wrong.

I should also mention that while shifting manually in tiptronic mode, all gears work normally. I still hear the vibration when I first take off, but all gears shift normally as I would expect them to. 

Here is a video of what it's doing

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3PTDW_-v74

In this video I just made a turn... notice that I barely shift into 4th before it immediately goes to 5th.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=korW8tOT4Gk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

May want to post this in the new beetle section

posted from tapatalk


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey, these transmissions do seem to have their issues; having your car scanned with a VW compatible scanner, like the Ross Tech VCDS or a cheap VS450 from amazon, would be a good place to start. There are some really great videos; on youtube, where trans experts, go through troubleshooting and rebuilding of these particular VW transmissions. Check them out here: 

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=youtube 09g

In this video; the valve body and clutch pack issues; are discussed, keep checking this guy as he is coming out with more videos going deeper into repairing the 09G: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhG1DfJsGyQ


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

VW did extend the warranty on these transmissions, but you may be outside of the timeframe/mileage for it.

More info here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-still-have-the-problematic-valve-body-issue


----------



## Hafez (Jan 13, 2021)

What is the solution for this problem ? 
is it solved ?


----------

